# Fresh setup advice panther chameleon



## Clubber122 (Jul 7, 2013)

I recently lost my veiled Cham due to a vet who was a bit too keen with a needle! So I'm going to start again, this time I'm going to get a panther around 2-3 months old, this is my setup so far minus the dripper can anyone for see any problems I might run in to? I'm using a 10% uv and 60watt heat bulb that's on a dimmer stat


----------



## Clubber122 (Jul 7, 2013)

Cooeyyyu


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

I would get lots more live plants in there and make a few more walk ways.
The basking bulb is to close to the mesh in my opinion which could cause burns. Either move it further away or use a dome holder. For a 2-3 month old I would use a 25 watt bulb not 60.


----------



## Clubber122 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a dome on now and my heat bulb is on a dimmer stat set to 85f? What would people recommend for supplementation routine??


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

you should really be asking this before you got the chameleon.....


----------



## Clubber122 (Jul 7, 2013)

pippin9050 said:


> you should really be asking this before you got the chameleon.....


I have a routine already and have researched this already before purchasing a chameleon, I was curious of others routines and practises as a lot of literature is conflicting, and especially with the advice shops give, thanks for the helpful input though...


----------



## Clubber122 (Jul 7, 2013)

This is my little guy










This is the top I now have the bulb in a dome and a reflector on the uvb strip









I've out more plants and walk ways


----------

